# Broken/stuck stem removal



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2019)

I thought I posted this the last time I called upon this handy tool, but couldn't find the thread. While mocking up a bike the other day, I found a busted and wedged piece of the old stem down inside the fork. I soaked it for a couple of days in penetrating spray and still wouldn't budge. I was about to use fire when I remembered a tool I put together using a long seatpost bolt, a couple of washers and the weight from a busted dent puller. Threaded the bolt into the wedge down inside the fork, carefully put the fork in a vise and gave that sucker a few good "WAAAPS!" and she was free! Sorry, no before pics.


----------



## sarmisluters (May 24, 2019)

“W A A A P S ! ! ! “


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 24, 2019)

Slide hammers sure come in handy!


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 24, 2019)

I like this idea 
Thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2019)

So you were hammering the wedge upwards?  :eek:  Is that called reverse psychology?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 25, 2019)

You ougta do a video on the youtubes. Id like to see how this was done.


----------

